# Recommendations for Removals Firm



## PrTKD (Jul 13, 2017)

Hi,
Can anyone recommend an international removals firm? We're moving from the UK to Thailand. However it'll be about half the household items initially, so not not a massive amount (furniture, bedding, clothes, kitchenware, some appliances, books, etc.). So maybe there's a more cost-effective way to do the removal in this case?

We'll rent first for a few years before potentially building/buying a place. Already been together with Thai wife for 7 years and have kids together, so unlikely to be issues with regards to be kicked out of property in the future!

Thanks.


----------



## Omegaman477 (Jan 9, 2019)

PrTKD said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone recommend an international removals firm? We're moving from the UK to Thailand. However it'll be about half the household items initially, so not not a massive amount (furniture, bedding, clothes, kitchenware, some appliances, books, etc.). So maybe there's a more cost-effective way to do the removal in this case?
> 
> We'll rent first for a few years before potentially building/buying a place. Already been together with Thai wife for 7 years and have kids together, so unlikely to be issues with regards to be kicked out of property in the future!
> ...


Two I know and can recommend is;
AlliedPickfords Thailand http://www.alliedpickfordsthailand.com/international-moving
Chudleys https://www.chudleyinternational.com/countries/thailand/

Really think twice about what you bring. Homewares and clothing are dirt cheap in Thailand, often cheaper than shipping costs. Not so with white and brown goods. Depending on your visa, you may or may not get slugged with import duty. Use a reputable door to door company, that has its own office in Bangkok.


----------

